# Best beans this month



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

tell us all about the outstandingly good best beans you're drinking.

none of the run of the mill stuff mind, just the real belters!

we want to go and buy them as well before they run out.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

For me it has to be a Rwanda Huye Mountain from Bean Smitten (250g @ £7.25) - absolutely fantastic sweetness with a syrupy aftertaste.

https://www.beansmitten.co.uk/product-page/rwanda-huye-mountain-250g

Enjoyed them so much I went back for more!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> For me it has to be a Rwanda Huye Mountain from Bean Smitten (250g @ £7.25) - absolutely fantastic sweetness with a syrupy aftertaste.
> 
> https://www.beansmitten.co.uk/product-page/rwanda-huye-mountain-250g
> 
> Enjoyed them so much I went back for more!


What in jacko - French press?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

No sorry espresso @kennyboy993


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> No sorry espresso @kennyboy993


Respect to you friend - I failed miserably to get a decent spro with a Rwandan.

Can u tell us a bit about the recipe?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> For me it has to be a Rwanda Huye Mountain from Bean Smitten (250g @ £7.25) - absolutely fantastic sweetness with a syrupy aftertaste.
> 
> https://www.beansmitten.co.uk/product-page/rwanda-huye-mountain-250g
> 
> Enjoyed them so much I went back for more!


So good you went back for 2nds is exactly what we're looking for!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phobic said:


> So good you went back for 2nds is exactly what we're looking for!


Just be patience and wait for LSOL


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Just be patience and wait for LSOL


Far too late for that











Order Summary 
 









RWANDA Huye Mountain Lot 5228 250gGrind:: Whole BeansPrice: £7.25



Qty: 1£7.25 

 Subtotal£7.25Shipping£2.80Tax£0.00 Total£10.05


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm now on the second release of the Square Mile short stories and it is soo nice







when the stars align, it is very smooth with strong almond aftertaste

a blend of washed Caturra, Colombia and Castillo beans by Miguel Luna


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kochere from avenue - the kimbingo from sqm - a knock out Guatemalan from Atkinsons that you can't seem to buy online









Caveat I only drink filter


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Has Bean Malawi Msese, Square Mile Burundi Kibingo.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

On my 2nd bag of these this month. A beautiful natural.

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/rwanda-muhura/


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I really enjoyed the Kibingo too.

the Rwandan natural looks good, not had a natural in a while, shame I've just put a few orders in and the LSOL is about to arrive or I'd give that a try.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

The hasbean Malawi msese is a very good coffee. Fresh, it's very fruity and sweet. After a week - ten days rest it's a very chocolatey flavour, yet remains balanced. Probably the second best coffee I've had in over a year (number one was an absolutely belting Ethiopian from a roaster I can't remember... It was a LSOL and a nordic style roaster iirc).


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Strangers Ethiopia Wegida Blue natural http://www.strangerscoffee.com/shop/ethiopia-wegida-blue-coffee

Kenya Kainamui AA is delicious too.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm loving this Rwandan natural from Avenue: http://avenue.coffee/shop/muhura-rwanda-225g/. It says that it was used by Ryan Garrick in this year's UKBC.

For me its everything I love in natural. It is sweet and fruity. I get the juniper coming through too which gives it a sort of gin like taste.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Maybe not but unusual but I'm in Gusto Gold from coffee compass and it's defo my fave blend from them so far and I've tried a fair few. Nice with milk and black.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Phobic said:


> Far too late for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> Have you had a chance to try these yet @Phobic ?


try them? I've almost finished them! think I have 20g left.

Had the 1st as a CCD, to be honest they weren't really doing it for me so I switched to cappa, however worked best as a Cortado for me.

boy are they soluable, 20g > 60g ~24% ext

Pretty good and drinkable, though I wouldn't go back for a 2nd bag.

The Kibingo from squaremile mentioned above as a comparison I can still remember what it tasted like and how good it was, I just checked and I ordered that bag at the start of March....I feel sad that I can't order any more


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Add Talor & Jorgen Kenya, Kapsokisio


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Add Talor & Jorgen Kenya, Kapsokisio


Good ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good ?


One of the best this month 

Clean & transparent, sweet, bursting with floral & berry flavours.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> One of the best this month
> 
> Clean & transparent, sweet, bursting with floral & berry flavours.


Anyone near Glasgow this weekend should get down to see @jeebsy, this is on batch brew this weekend


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

sounds very yummy but it's making me sad, I'm no where near Glasgow and can't seem to buy them at talor & jorgen, for some reason it won't complete the sale









Tim Wendelboe seems to have it however different cupping notes and an earlier picking.

will try again tomorrow


----------



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Ill be doing just that.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

swapped emails with talor, so helpful.

order placed, looking forward to them, thanks for the tip


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/grand-tour-blend

Tried it as an espresso last night: "fruit bomb" is exactly the right description. Wow, a total stunner!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm restocking, any candidates this month?

especially looking for a non-floral to test out my new Sowden, and also a big bold robust natural for Cappa


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phobic said:


> I'm restocking, any candidates this month?
> 
> especially looking for a non-floral to test out my new Sowden, and also a big bold robust natural for Cappa


Baillies Honduras for a natural.

Non floral, no idea, bit of an odd request.

Can you say what you do want taste wise for your sowden?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Jolly Bean Rocko. Knockout bean!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Baillies Honduras for a natural.
> 
> Non floral, no idea, bit of an odd request.
> 
> Can you say what you do want taste wise for your sowden?


thanks for the baillies suggestion.

Non-floral is just because I've been drinking quite a bit of floral coffees in the past couple of months and I'd like a change. Other than that I'm open to anything


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jez H said:


> Jolly Bean Rocko. Knockout bean!


would be interesting to compare Jolly against Foundry to see what the 2 roasting profiles are like


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Never mind for the month, for me Crankhouse Guji Highland have been the bean of the year but out of stock quickly so I tried their other Guji offering Kayon Mountain which are a close second

Both superb as flat white and I tried the Kayon in a French press and thoroughly enjoyed that too. It is all about the flavours for me with my smokers tastebuds. These are not hints, these are full on dark fruits but don't ask me which or I would be tempted to say blackcurrent (almost)


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

sounds impressive @grumpydaddy the kayon looks to be spot on, going to order a a few bags for filter I think


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Jez H said:


> Jolly Bean Rocko. Knockout bean!


Agreed. Jolly Bean have nailed it again this year. Their Nicaraguan El Bosque, La Montanita natural is also great.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Kenya Kiruga PB from Crankhouse, sad I never saved any Guji for a direct, side by side taste comparison but they are in my top two for the year.

Opened it yesterday and loving it, even more than the Sitio Capoeira I had read good things about here.....if only there was another code (but now the three Grand Tours are over will we have to wait until next season ;-)!!


----------

